# Piping plovers nesting in my area after 100 years.



## pjaye (Jun 15, 2016)

This is Presquille Provincial Park, about an hour from me. Exciting news. Hoping to head there on Sunday. Just an FYI if anyone happens to be in the area of Brighton, Ontario. 
Piping Plovers nesting at Presquile after 100 year absence. | Press Releases.


----------



## rodbender (Jun 16, 2016)

2 pairs here at Darlington PP as well first time in 81 years both females on 4 eggs BTW you won't get close to the female they have been cordoned off might find the male near the water


----------



## annamaria (Jun 16, 2016)

Hope you get some good shots and have fun!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not hoping.to get.close.. just maybe get a quick look.


----------



## rodbender (Jun 17, 2016)

First Hatched at Darlington Yesterday


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 17, 2016)

Very cool

We have several nests at Chincoteague NWR as well as Wallops Island.


----------

